# My one and only mousie is about to pop



## Psychotic4mb3r (Dec 15, 2010)

Well about a week or so ago I got a tiny little black and white female. Ive posted pictures of here in another post. I wondered if she was pregnant but wasnt sure. Well the past couple of days I knew for shre she was and is lol. Today(well last night) shes so huge she waddles!! It dosnt look like she will be able to move if she gets any bigger lol. Im guessing she will ave them any day now! Shes just a black and white fancy mouse from the pet store but shes amazingly nice!


----------



## Twotails (Nov 4, 2010)

Let us know when she has her babies! Can't wait to find out how many she has!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hope all goes well.


----------

